# na pohybel janas



## Zazula (Feb 4, 2011)

Πάμε να δούμε τους όρους αναζήτησης στο γκουγκλ την τελευταία βδομάδα στην Αττική:







Το πινακάκι κάτω δεξιά έχει τους όρους που βρίσκονται σε άνοδο. Φυσιολογικότατα οι 8 στους 10 σχετίζονται με τις απεργίες (apergia.gr, apergia, απεργια, οασα, απεργια μμμ, oasa, απεργιες, μετρο). Στην 8η θέση, όμως, με άνοδο +70% σε σχέση με το προηγούμενο 7ήμερο (η αύξηση πανελλαδικά είναι 80%) βρίσκεται ο όρος *na pohybel janas*.

Έχει κανείς καμιά ιδέα τι μπορεί να σημαίνει ή/και σε τι μπορεί να αναφέρεται; :)


----------



## crystal (Feb 4, 2011)

The term "na pohybel jana'" was the subject of searches from around Europe and East Asia, and seems to translate from Polish as a graver version of the English expression "break a leg." The terms apparently to refers to a music MP3 recently shared on the internet. The term also appeared frequently on Twitter in conjunction with the words "streaming" and "download."

Από εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Feb 4, 2011)

Two search terms, "na pohybel janas" and "ted williams," experienced breakout levels of growth over the last seven days, according to Google Insights. Other popular searches over the past seven days related to YouTube sensations, rumors of romance surrounding Justin Bieber and consumer technology exhibition CES. 

The term "na pohybel jana'" was the subject of searches from around Europe and East Asia, and seems to translate from Polish as a graver version of the English expression "break a leg." The terms apparently to refers to a music MP3 recently shared on the internet. The term also appeared frequently on Twitter in conjunction with the words "streaming" and "download."​http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...nging-sensation-ces-selena-gomez-2180808.html


----------



## Zazula (Feb 4, 2011)

Πάντως τα ελληνικά είναι η τρίτη γλώσσα σε δημοφιλία κατά τη συγκεκριμένη αναζήτηση: http://www.google.com/trends?q=%22na+pohybel+janas%22&ctab=0.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 4, 2011)

Ξέχασα: 

Edit: Αν είναι αυτό, μονολεκτικά: Φρίκη!


----------



## Zazula (Feb 27, 2011)

Πιθανόν όλο αυτό να είναι αποτέλεσμα ιικής δραστηριότητας: Mystery of 'Na pohybel janas': this man says he has the answer.


----------

